# Ms 360



## Diabel (Nov 9, 2011)

So I finally picked up a new saw to take care of some big wood on my lot.
It is a ms 360 with 16" bar on it (I will need to get a bigger bar to get through some of the trunk)
Question...

Is the 360 50cc or 62cc
on stilh site it states 50cc
on the saw it says 62cc

if it is 62cc what is the recommended bar length I should go with? 

Again, thank you for educating us non experts!


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 9, 2011)

Dont know how many cc's but I think you could go 20


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 9, 2011)

Should be a 62cc saw and will run a 20" bar with no trouble.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 9, 2011)

62cc


25" bar


----------



## mayhem (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.stihlusa.com/stihl_ownersmanuals/ms360_manual.pdf

P58, Stihl's website says the MS360 is a 61.5 cc saw.  Stihl says 16, 18, 20 or 24 inch bars when using 3/8" yellow chains.

The MS260 is the 50cc saw if I recollect correctly.


----------



## Diabel (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you all. I think I got myself a nice saw. It will be interesting 
to see how she cuts. I am so used to cutting with my little 170
and taking my time as she bogs down on some logs. I need to pick up 
new bar and chain for it. The air filter looks pretty dirty. Do I need to 
remove the two silver screws in order to remove the filter?


----------



## lukem (Nov 9, 2011)

360 with a 20" bar and full comp, full chisel chain is a good all-around saw.


----------



## mayhem (Nov 9, 2011)

That link is the owner's manul, it should answer pretty much all your questions.

Hang onto the short b&c and get a 20 or 24" set depending on what you need to cut regularly.  Should pull a 20" chain wiht significant authority.


----------



## Diabel (Nov 9, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> 360 with a 20" bar and full comp, full chisel chain is a good all-around saw.



Not sure about full chisel...I mostly cutting downed trees and usually dirty. I am told here that such type of chain will dull quickly in such wood.

If I go with 24" bar should I get a skip tooth?


----------



## smokinj (Nov 9, 2011)

Stick with semi, 24-25 full skip!


----------



## Diabel (Nov 9, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Stick with semi, 24-25 full skip!



Thanks Jay, I will see the dealer today and hopefully he has one in stock as well as the bar.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 9, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Stick with semi, 24-25 full skip!


A 360 should be able to pull that bar with semi-chisel and NO skip, right jay? I mean, I'm running my 028 with a 20" bar and semi-chisel and unless the thing is totally buried in some hard oak it keeps the speed up pretty nicely...


----------



## smokinj (Nov 9, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not very well...Its going to stall alot with no skip. (Full skip would be best) My 460 will stall more than I like with a 32 full skip.


----------



## charly (Nov 9, 2011)

20 inch bar on my MS360, 9 years. No problems.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 9, 2011)

Diabel said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



33RMC Series chain is what your after.  33RMF is the full skip version

33RMC72 - 20" Chain Full comp.
33RMF84 - 24" Chain Full Skip


----------



## Diabel (Nov 15, 2011)

Busy week....kids & stuff.

Finally had a chance to see my dealer and look at some bars & chains. EXPENSIVE
He recommended 21" full chisel chain, after tax $120.00! Any places I can get this setup (or similar) cheaper...online?

Thanks

btw his opinion is that a 21" chisel chain will cut at the same speed as 25" skip tooth bar....    Me no clue!


----------



## FireAnt (Nov 15, 2011)

360 with a 20 here. My favorite saw!


----------



## Diabel (Nov 15, 2011)

FireAnt said:
			
		

> 360 with a 20 here. My favorite saw!



Do you run chisel or safety chain?


----------



## FireAnt (Nov 15, 2011)

Diabel said:
			
		

> FireAnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Safety- I got 3 for free, so I run those right now. Full on the 460


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 16, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> 360 with a 20" bar and full comp, full chisel chain is a good all-around saw.



Agreed.  Except replace 20" with 25", full comp with skip tooth, and chisel bit with round bit.


----------



## Diabel (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok where do I find this chain? My dealer would have to order it I suppose $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 16, 2011)

Diabel said:
			
		

> *Ok where do I find this chain?* My dealer would have to order it I suppose $$$$$$$$$$$



I dunno.  I just walk in to my dealer and say i need a chain (or two) and he already knows what I'm talking about.  That's 30 years of customer service, I guess.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 16, 2011)

Diabel said:
			
		

> Busy week....kids & stuff.
> 
> Finally had a chance to see my dealer and look at some bars & chains. EXPENSIVE
> He recommended 21" full chisel chain, after tax $120.00! Any places I can get this setup (or similar) cheaper...online?
> ...



Hope that was for carbide chain! Call another dealer or two to get pricing. I think you'll find parts pricing to vary a bit from dealer to dealer.

Here's my recomendation:

20" Rollomatic ES Bar 3003-000-9622 (This is the wide tip version, better for plunge cuts, less $$ - go figure.)
20" Full-Comp Semi-Chisel Chain 33RMC72 (Stays sharp longer in dirty wood)
                    OR
20" Full-Comp Full Chisel Chain 33RSC72

Dealers are more likely to stock "Full chisel" chain in a non-safety variety since that's what everyone is told they "need".  Semi Chisel chain is not necessarily safety chain although many safety chains are indeed semi.  Stihl actually makes and ships saws with a full-chisel safety chain (that actually cuts quite well).  It's the RSC3 chain which is the same as the RSC chain but with single humped drivelinks.

I just checked Bailey's and you can pick these up for $85 or less.  You can do an aftermarket 20" B&C combo for under $60 but IMO the quality and performance of Stihl cutting hardware justifies a little extra coin.

The Semi-Chisel Chain - http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=QS+3650+005+0072&catID;=
The Full-Chisel Chain - http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=QS+3623+005+0072&catID;=
The Bar - http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=QS+3003+000+9622&catID;=


----------



## Diabel (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is my new toy!!

24-25" bar full chisel chain. Can't wait to put it to work.
Tested the saw the other day with the 16" bar, it ripped through some yellow birch like there was no tomorrow I was almost laughing to myself. The saw is heavy but as some said here it just pulls on its own. Total cost for this set up 200 for the saw 110 for bar, chain, set of files & gal of oil = 310.00 good deal me thinks!!

Special thanks to Jay who recommended this setup (I believe)


----------



## lukem (Nov 17, 2011)

Diabel said:
			
		

> 310.00 good deal me thinks!!



Sounds like a deal to me!


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Nov 17, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> Diabel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great deal on a great setup!


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 17, 2011)

I bought an 036 from a friend over the summer. It came with a 16" and cut like wild fire with it. I put a 20" on it with Stihl yellow full chisel and it is awesome all around. I bought a 25" with the same full chisel and it is still pretty impressive.
I had it buried in some Red Oak the other day.





As long as I let the saw do the work and didn't force it, the saw pulled the big bar and chain just fine. The saw doesn't seem any less balanced with the longer bar on it either.
And it does look pretty bad ass with the big bar on it too!


----------



## Diabel (Nov 18, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I bought an 036 from a friend over the summer. It came with a 16" and cut like wild fire with it. I put a 20" on it with Stihl yellow full chisel and it is awesome all around. I bought a 25" with the same full chisel and it is still pretty impressive.
> I had it buried in some Red Oak the other day.
> 
> 
> ...



Now, one word "SEXY"


----------



## mecreature (Nov 18, 2011)

Diabel said:
			
		

> Here is my new toy!!
> 
> 24-25" bar full chisel chain. Can't wait to put it to work.
> Tested the saw the other day with the 16" bar, it ripped through some yellow birch like there was no tomorrow I was almost laughing to myself. The saw is heavy but as some said here it just pulls on its own. Total cost for this set up 200 for the saw 110 for bar, chain, set of files & gal of oil = 310.00 good deal me thinks!!
> ...



damn straight that is nice. 

and you still have that 16" bar and chain. sweet.


----------



## Diabel (Nov 18, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> The saw doesn't seem any less balanced with the longer bar on it either.



That is interesting, mine does tip forward with the 25" blade.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 18, 2011)

Diabel said:
			
		

> Here is my new toy!!
> 
> 24-25" bar full chisel chain. Can't wait to put it to work.
> Tested the saw the other day with the 16" bar, it ripped through some yellow birch like there was no tomorrow I was almost laughing to myself. The saw is heavy but as some said here it just pulls on its own. Total cost for this set up 200 for the saw 110 for bar, chain, set of files & gal of oil = 310.00 good deal me thinks!!
> ...



Looks Awesome.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 18, 2011)

Diabel said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant when cutting with it. The extra weight out front doesn't make it hard to handle for me. Yes, set it on the ground and the chain is in the dirt.


----------



## Diabel (Nov 18, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Diabel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! I hope I will use it this weekend! It looks a bit intimidating.


----------



## Diabel (Nov 26, 2011)

Finally had a chance to put this bad boy to work! Simply amazing, it just went through that trunk (hard maple) like a knife through butter. The saw just pulled on its own. This would  have been a struggle for the 170 for sure. I had the trunk bucked in no time. The fact that it was resting against another tree and on a slope downward gave a bit of a challenge.


----------



## FireAnt (Dec 15, 2011)

Favorite saw 360/20


----------

